# [gns3] installer son overlay (résolu )

## nemo13

Bonsoir ,

Jusqu'à présent , par facilité , j'utilise gns3 sous XP.

Déontologiquement je voudrais le passer sous ma gentoo favorite.

je me suis "lancé" dans layman & Co mais je patine grave.

j'ai commencé à suivre ceci :

 tuto overlay gns3 pour gentoo

mais dès 

```
layman -f -o http://www.gns3.net/files/gns3-overlay.xml
```

layman râle.

```
* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gns3.net/files/gns3-overlay.xml

* Error was:

* HTTP Error 404: Not Found
```

pour me faire la main sur autre chôse j'ai "réussi" à mettre l'overlay suivant

```
layman -L -o http://www.papylhomme.org/gentoo/portage-overlay.xml
```

en googolant je suis arrivé surla propal de l'ebuild

qui serait ici

et dont on trouve une référence là

le problème est que je ne sais pas comment faire renseigner layman .  :Crying or Very sad: 

qui peut me guider ?

A+:jlp

edit : j'avais les billes sous les yeux, mais je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait faire :

```
layman -a zugaina
```

  :Razz: 

maintenant je rentre dans le cycle des dépendances masquées   :Confused: 

désolé pour le post.

----------

## Tom_

Perso, j'ai installé celui présent dans l'overlay Sunrise (même si je ne suis pas un grand fan) : 

- svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/net-misc/gns3/ dans /usr/local/portage

- j'update grâce à : svn up /usr/local/portage/net-misc/gns3 (via un alias "update").

Je n'ai pas de problème de dépendance, et ca m'évite d'avoir tout Sunrise.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Petit tips pour les overlays, si vous utilisez eix :

```
eix-remote update
```

Les ebuilds des overlays seront ajouté à la base de recherche de eix, lors de votre prochaine recherche vous aurez aussi tout les paquets de tout les overlay. Bon ça fait bcp de choix supplémentaire mais si vous cherchez un truc un peu particulier ça peut accélérer la recherche sans passer par la case www   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

Merci   :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Petit tips pour les overlays, si vous utilisez eix :
> 
> ```
> eix-remote update
> ```
> ...

 

Ou mettre "*" dans /etc/eix-sync.conf  :Wink: 

----------

